# Hello!



## Rubyslush (Feb 9, 2018)

I don't intentionally breed mice, but as luck would have it, my two girls from the pet store were misgendered. First 3 weeks of mouse ownership and now have quite a few more mice than I bargained for.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome and good luck with your oops litters.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! And yes, good luck. Having babies is fun


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello! Will you post pictures up when you get the babies?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

